# Butterfly shooters



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

i recently began to shoot with butterfly style, and i don't think i will go back to my previous way of shooting.

It is a little bit scary the first shots, but you become more and more confident and progressively raise your accuracy.

I just made another band set yestrerday evening, lighter, and now, i going to go from half butterfly to full butterfly









The speed achieved is so impressive with such a light band set, even with .44 lead ball, it's crazy.

Who here shoot the butterfly style?

Who plan to do it?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i do!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I do as well!!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

When I tried before I hurt my neck quite badly,







but I'm pretty sure I'll be buying some of Perry's new band-sets to try it out again!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm learning to. I have some Thera-band Gold butterfly bands that are a total beast. I know they're too heavy for the shot, but they build muscle fast.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have not tried butterfly. I cannot imagine I would shoot more accurately using this style as I rely on aiming not instinct. I will however have to try it.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i wanna try sometime







sounds like fun


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do best with Butterfly Style and here is a pic.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Many Chech slingshot shooters shoot this style - with an impressive accuracy!
I also shoot this style - instinctive.
But you can also aim.

The advantage is the low pull by the same output on speed. This can easily increase your accuracy.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been practicing it.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a convert,as a newbie it wasn't to hard.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

im guna try it out when i get the money for a PS1. i dont think it wil be to hard


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

torsten said:


> Many Chech slingshot shooters shoot this style - with an impressive accuracy!
> I also shoot this style - instinctive.
> But you can also aim.
> 
> ...


Thank you Torsten, it is your vid that make me change


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey USAslingshot,

Why don't you just cut a bandset by yourself and try it? Its fun!

I shoot butterfly, too and i love it.

Friedrich


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

> Thank you Torsten, it is your vid that make me change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joseph,
hope you have fun with this style!!
Saw your vid too - good shooting!!

Regards


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sam said:


> When I tried before I hurt my neck quite badly,

















Not laughing at your pain, but the mental image I got was quite humorous.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I want to try it! It looks realy cool!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i got some of flatbands linatex bands and i could shoot them butterfly style.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Try the Tex Express they realy streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech .


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I only shoot butterfly







for some reason im just alot more accurate with this style, and the speed you get is impressive!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Can someone chrony Butterfly speeds? Could it possibly approach 300 FPS ?


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> Can someone chrony Butterfly speeds? Could it possibly approach 300 FPS ?


Yep! Oh and he's still on target!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1403-highspeed-bandset-chrony-test-video/


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Hey USAslingshot,
> 
> Why don't you just cut a bandset by yourself and try it? Its fun!
> 
> ...


idk, we are trying to get all of our bands together to make as meny sets of pouches as possible for an upcoming woodsman competition


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Does any one shot hammergripstyle with butterflystyle=)

I want to try it but I shoot best hith a hammergrip, are they a good match or a bad combination?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

julius, it worked good with hammergripp! u can also try to support the fork it is unusual for someone used the hammergrip style, but maybe it is better to controll the fork!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Joerg uses hammer grip and shoots butterfly if I'm thinking right.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Then I just have to try it=) Will place an order fo rubebr soon!!! The looks/speed of it is just amazing!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I made this a couple weeks ago, and been shooting it everyday since. It gives me 40cm. extension, and 2m. total drawlength at full butterfly stretch from fork to pouch. Effectiv drawlength with tension on the bands are 160cm. Its supported in my armpit and is really steady, no problem with light bands. Thera Gold :2cm to 1cm tapering and 41.5cm lenght before attachment. I dont have a chrony, but this whip those 3/8s and 1/2" whith tremendous speed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great Natural fork extension. -- Tex


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Hi, I made this a couple weeks ago, and been shooting it everyday since. It gives me 40cm. extension, and 2m. total drawlength at full butterfly stretch from fork to pouch. Effectiv drawlength with tension on the bands are 160cm. Its supported in my armpit and is really steady, no problem with light bands. Thera Gold :2cm to 1cm tapering and 41.5cm lenght before attachment. I dont have a chrony, but this whip those 3/8s and 1/2" whith tremendous speed.
> View attachment 2128
> View attachment 2129
> View attachment 2130
> ...


Whaouuu!!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanx. I`ve shot it the traditinal style with short bands, drawing to my anchorpoint and supported the long shooter to my hip. It`s really steady, like a tripod. The idea is really simple but I have never seen anyone else make one.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

i still dont understand how shooting butterfly adds so much power
its nuts!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> i still dont understand how shooting butterfly adds so much power
> its nuts!


You just get a better yeild, thats all.


----------

